# Disturbing news confirms zombie theory.



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Was watching the 1/15 show of 'OnQ' from WQED Pittsburgh. The discussion was around the Haiti tragedy and how desperate people do desperate things. One frumpy, middle aged lady who was a lawyer told the lady panelist across from her that "she would take her out to get some water for her kids' if it became necessary.

I thought to myself, WOW, if someone like her would resort to such tactics, how much more uncivil will the lower dregs of society be is such an emergency?

My own philosophy is this...If I have not prepared or my preparations become unusable...then too bad for me. I would not plan on killing others or robbing by force. Survivalists should understand that no ones head is bullet proof and we all have to go outside some time. I would accept that is how things are and try to 'pass on' in peace.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Watch what hungry animals do when put into a crowded environment with dwindeling food and water. People , although more civilized, will do the same thing given enough stress. We are animals by nature, and pushed enough will react the same as the rest of the animal kingdom.

No one needs to pretend that they would never do this or that---yes you would given the right circumstances. Starvation or thirst will make you do strange things--believe it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

After long enough without food and water (food especially due to the nature of it and often lack of availability) we start losing the ability to keep certain parts and functions of our brain active. One of the things that gets turned off almost immediately is inhibition and conscientiousness. The two things that will keep you from killing and stealing.
You body is hungry and it will do what it can to stay fed.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Greaseman and Dean are right- I don't think many people realize what they are capable of doing in a given situation. I hope and pray I don't have to find out.

Tim


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone who has any doubts about this would do well to research the Donner Party.

ok,ok, it's an extreme example, but it proves the point.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

Jason said:


> Anyone who has any doubts about this would do well to research the Donner Party.
> 
> ok,ok, it's an extreme example, but it proves the point.


 If you read accounts of American prisoners held by the japanease in places like the Philipines, during WWII, they were so hungry, they would eat almost anything. a rat didn't stand a chance in a camp. Hunger will make you do horrible things, and the Donner party proved that in the late 1800's.

I can only hope that the preps that I do will spare me from ever facing difficult choices. Some posts that I have read on different blogs, concerning available food supplies in the US, for 2010, don't sound too promising. You know the government can't say anything about it as it would cause a panic. As soon as there is even a percieved shortage, it's game time. You know there will be panic buying, and fights over what's left on the shelves. it won't be a good time to be trying to buy food. get it now, while you have a chance.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

My wife actually brought up a good point today; she teaches a Christian Morality class (she is a religion teacher at a Catholic high school) and she was kind of disturbed that so many of her kids kept saying that the Haitians are acting like animals. So last night she made a powerpoint presentation full of pictures of the people of Haiti to show her classes . . . once you see the faces of these people, and recognize them _as people_ . . . it definitely takes on a different perspective.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Some researcher's say that when the human body reaches a point in starvation, the brain switches things off and we go primal and all bets are off. We won't even know it. If this is the case, there will be a crap load of zombies around, the real ones. A lota folks make light of the zombie thang but millions of starving people would be a bad day. You can bet things will get bad if the food runs out all moral issues are mute when this explodes.


----------



## teresa (Jan 21, 2010)

*First post..*

People will do anything for food and water.I live right off the highway 50 mins from a major city. something goes down,I'm not staying here,this is one place people would look for water, food.
Thank god we have 30 ac in the middle of no where,with a cabin,very small, have a large family.will have to have tent there to.
I have not prepared for food yet, but it is really starting to worry me.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

The temptation to steal food and water will be immense in that kind of situation, especially if their kids are at risk. The best you can do is be prepared and be ready to share or defend as your conscience allows.


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

All I am going to say is this. Remember back about 20 years ago when a plain went down and the people had no food. I do, they started eating each other. That's one thing I will never forget, and I am preparing for the inevitable. Lots of ammo, lots of guns and lots of supplies I will depend on myself to keep my 2 kids and 6 grandkids safe. You may think the human race is evolved but there are people out there who will kill someone for the change they have in their pockets, and they ain't starving yet. Just my own personal way of cheering you up


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I personally prepare as much as possible with the hope that I won't have to go out and scrounge for food and water. I have two young children though and if it came down to taking someone else's stuff to ensure our well being I am prepared to do that. I know that sounds horrible, but I could do a lot of horrible stuff to feed my kids.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Jason said:


> Anyone who has any doubts about this would do well to research the Donner Party.
> 
> ok,ok, it's an extreme example, but it proves the point.


Great example, they were involved in a natural disaster also. You do what you have to. I live in a city full of zombies and will definately want to blend in with them how ever will have my preps put away awaiting there use when the time becomes neccessary. I can't afford land right now but am looking for a convenient camp ground to locate the BOT and part of the preps.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

drhwest said:


> I personally prepare as much as possible with the hope that I won't have to go out and scrounge for food and water. I have two young children though and if it came down to taking someone else's stuff to ensure our well being I am prepared to do that. I know that sounds horrible, but I could do a lot of horrible stuff to feed my kids.


I'm not stocked up on 9mm rounds because they're great for hunting.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Not to put too fine of a point on it but there was a recent article about how they had just done an archeological dig on the Donner site and found lots of small animal bones and other stuff but not one sign that humans had been eaten..but who really knows...really..

I'm glad to see some real honest remarks here in this thread, I belong to a few other forums and to hear them tell it they will share all they have with anybody who needs it because it's the christian thing to do, even if in the end they have nothing for their own kids...to me this is just too unrealistic to believe..

I know that if the Great depression of the 20's hit here today people would be a lot worse then our Grand Parents were! the moral fabric of the nation is ripped deeply compared to back then...I believe people will turn to crime and worse in a heart beat, just because the "MAN" ain't around anymore.. and if the SHTF how many prisons will be emptied because it's inhuman to keep them locked up to starve? with no regard to what they will do as soon as they are loose... face it, a lot of the folks in prison are not there because they smoked a joint!!..if they rob and kill in good times what will they do in SHTF days?....

We will all do what we have to if our loved ones are starving and I would like to think we are the good guys... 

I know that if the baloon does go up I will dig in and stay out of sight for a good long time... not even growing a garden.. just care for the animals from cover... wait the main storm out...in time the BG's will meet their fate or kill each other off.. or die at your gate...whatever...heads down, guns up...


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't really know what everyone on this board would do, but I would try to look out for my family first. I would help my neighbors though, as we have know each other for 30 plus years, and I would need them for help in guarding what I had. In exchange, I would help them with food---a fair trade. My other neighbor is also a prepper, and recently informed me of what he had stored, and the weapons he bought to protect his stash.

So, I feel as safe here as I can. Even if things get real bad, I don't intend to be a famine relief camp. Lay as low as possible, and watch out for the hordes of hungry people. Also, depending on how bad things are, I think growing a garden outside might be like putting up a neon sign welcoming everybody. I might have to pass on that idea for a while. Good luck guys.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Personally I like the idea of gardening, I like planting root vegetables, the zombies wouldn't notice them. There is alot of talk about weapons on this thread, I am all for them and a gun is an effective tool when you know how to use it accurately, but having alot of guns and ammo is pointless if you don't. I would encourage those of you just getting into shooting to really hone your skills. Ast questions of the long term gun enthusiasts and ex/military members of this site. They are a wealth of information, you will figure out who to contact as you become more familiar with the site. I might also suggest that you attend an Appleseed Event. :2thumb: Sail


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sail...

You are correct. There are many who have bought guns and think they will be fine when SHTF. People need to take a class on gun handling or at least find someone they are sure knows how to teach them how to take care of and shoot it, Its harder than it looks,they're heavy and cumbersome for us women. I was taught to use a gun and how to take care of one by my husband for many years, before he passed away. We used to go hunting together for years. Then I didn't use them for a while and when I did I felt uncomfortable until I practiced with them for a while. Now I practice at least once every 2 months.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

when there's nothing left in cities people will head for the country


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I've thought a lot about the "sharing with your neighbor" issue. I'm for it to an extent but where do you draw the line? I got to thinking the other day about our plans and we expect to have six of our seven children here with their spouses and kids. When you consider that our neighbors may have similar influxes of relatives and friends at different stages of preparedness I have to wonder just how sustainable our plan wil be if we share with our neighbors.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

IMHO in a shtf/teotwawki situation it won't matter if your a hoity toity lawyer ( personally I think 99% of lawyers are animals anyway) or a crack crazed junkie, when the survival instinct kicks in anyone can revert to the big dog eat little dog mentality.


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

pdx210 said:


> when there's nothing left in cities people will head for the country


And, hopefully, when they find the bridges destroyed and the rivers impassable, they'll turn around and go back to the dead cities and do whatever it takes to survive there. Those that swim, will be on foot... and be a heckuva lot fewer in number.

I have no doubt that cannibalism would occur.

As far as literal zombies, the notion originated in the Caribbean, with drugs and voodoo...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the idea of live aboard, you can isolate and keep moving to better fishing and hunting grounds. Most zombies don't know how to sail. You can also lock the systems of your boat down.


----------



## CVFD_Madman (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a thought on that 'share with your neighbor' idea. I gotten to know a few of my neighbors, which ones are preppers and which ones aren't. My plan is to join with the folks who are prepping and team up. I already have [what I believe to be] enough water for my family and now I'm saving extra water in two liter bottles, just for bartering. I don't broadcast my plans to the world and try to lay low. The point is, I'm willing to try to help another, but as most have already said on this site, my family will come first. As was also mentioned, I too would like to thank everyone for thier honesty and input in so many of these threads. I am just a beginner and appreciate all that you've shared.


----------



## flowerrosy (Feb 16, 2010)

*People do whatever it takes to help others*

As an army wife, I realize that people will panic right after an emergency and think it's everyone for themselves. But our soldiers will be there to help, regardless of how much of an emergency it is. I live on the eastern coast, which got hammered by a blizzard last week. Our national guardsman walked a mile in a blizzard to save a man after their humvee got stuck. They carried him on a strecher when they were up to their knees in snow. I know my husband would save us (his family) first, if it came down to it. But as soon as he knew we were okay, he would be out there doing whatever it takes to help everyone else. Maybe it is a different train of thought?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> Some researcher's say that when the human body reaches a point in starvation, the brain switches things off and we go primal and all bets are off. We won't even know it. If this is the case, there will be a crap load of zombies around, the real ones. A lota folks make light of the zombie thang but millions of starving people would be a bad day. You can bet things will get bad if the food runs out all moral issues are mute when this explodes.


Thanks for making zombies more realistic.


----------



## NORTH (Feb 25, 2010)

IMHO,I think people will panic at first, then they'll think the gov will save them, after they realize there is no one coming to the rescue, they will already be too weak with hunger and dehydration to have coherent thoughts. Thats when the zombies start runnin wild looking for and taking anything they can. I think a large portion of our society wouldn't even survive to that point. I also think that most law enforcement and military people will be doing the same thing we will be, that is trying to protect thier own! In my line of work (i work at an airport) i watch hundreds of people a day who can't figure out how to walk out of the building through an automatic door! It is very scary to see. I dont mean a couple here or there,I mean ALOT! I'e seen people walk into the glass between the doors and literaly knock themselves out! Funny to watch but sad just the same. My point being, the numbers will drop drasticly in probably a fairly short time, with nobody to feed them or hold thier hands they will perish! The ones that are left will be the dangerous ones, my guess is it could take up to a month before the hoardes left the cities looking for whatever they can find in the more rural areas. God willing I'll be ready!!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

One of the things I tell people in Texas is you think your gun is going to help? We all have guns. If your not stocked up your not going to be able to use force to acquire what you need. The potential of fire arms as an offensive tool in a community loaded down with them negates reason I feel. So I see firearms as a defensive tool and hunting tool. That's where my concern of "Zombies" Takes me.


----------



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

Imho, I am preparing for whoever GOD sends my way. I believe there is strength in numbers. And even at this time I pray over what I have asking GOD to bless it and stretch it; as well as the people he want me to help. Another thing I also believe is that people can contribute in other ways such as a person having guns, person who can hunt etc. I believe this is a time like no other. The depression will be child's play compared to what is in store for us.

People who are theives will have much more trouble stealing from a group of 100 or more people, rather than a group of 20. I believe we are still called to help others and I know GOD will provide as HE always has. The bible is full of stories of GOD'S provisions. Also it is a great survivial tool for this day in age. It also tells me what to expect in this dark day and age. With GOD on my side none of the odds are against me. I win either way!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Be it zombies or rabid sheeple.....my group is ready for them. We will try to save the ones that can be domesticated...the rest will have to be nutted!!!! :ignore:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Zombies??????? COOL!!! no license required, no Limit and I hear they taste like chicken !!! win win...

Store it !! prep to grow it !! hunt it!!...be nice to mother earth... I have never been a strong believer that if things go to hell that I can sit and wait for God to help me, I'd like to think/believe it but I think about 6 million Jews taking showers thinking it too...:dunno:

I prep with the thought that yes the Lord might save me, but he might be busy saving all them folks who really need it and might get side tracked for a while, I figger he will look around and say well Hozay ol buddy your doin fine so I'll just amble on down the road a bit...:wave:

I will do what I can to help them that's trying to help themselves, but them that sit on their ass waiting for a hand out can go to Helen Wait... 

In hard times we who survive will not have time for those folks who "want" but "won't"

And anybody in the middle of a fight to survive that say's OH!! I hate guns, I could never harm another Person best have some much needed skills or they are out!.. Now a Doc or Nurse etc would be way to important to survival to man the walls unless the MZBG's are thru the wire and belly button close then it's no rules!

I've been at this thought process for over 45 years, I saw this coming during the protests of the 60's and knew we were heading down the wrong road, But it's only been the last year that I got my place to dig in, had the goods but no place to be...now I do... I guess that's why some of my ideas seem hard, too many years seeing it unfold and thinking about it...


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Remember that in Russia and Ireland they used to kill the younger kids to feed the family.........when ever I used to go to Cuba on vacation I could see the skin of cats, with their heads still attached, in the gutter by the sidewalk.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

As Shig Takada I examined what happens when there's a lack of religious (of any form) belief and no replacement of morality, in the former Soviet Union they experienced example of cannibalism from alcoholics who simply didn't want to spend what little they had on food when they could get alcohol. This happened several times during the break up of the Soviet Union. 

We live in a time when fewer people actually have strong religious beliefs, they've got strong beliefs in their own self worth beyond that of others, they're use to having needs sated rapidly, and there's an entitlement culture. Put all that together and given dramatic shortages, we'll have chaos and violence come more rapidly and it'll be more wide spread.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

NORTH said:


> IMHO,I think people will panic at first, then they'll think the gov will save them, after they realize there is no one coming to the rescue, they will already be too weak with hunger and dehydration to have coherent thoughts. Thats when the zombies start runnin wild looking for and taking anything they can. I think a large portion of our society wouldn't even survive to that point. I also think that most law enforcement and military people will be doing the same thing we will be, that is trying to protect thier own! In my line of work (i work at an airport) i watch hundreds of people a day who can't figure out how to walk out of the building through an automatic door! It is very scary to see. I dont mean a couple here or there,I mean ALOT! I'e seen people walk into the glass between the doors and literaly knock themselves out! Funny to watch but sad just the same. My point being, the numbers will drop drasticly in probably a fairly short time, with nobody to feed them or hold thier hands they will perish! The ones that are left will be the dangerous ones, my guess is it could take up to a month before the hoardes left the cities looking for whatever they can find in the more rural areas. God willing I'll be ready!!


Thought provoking--what to do with the bodies>


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Turtle said:


> My wife actually brought up a good point today; she teaches a Christian Morality class (she is a religion teacher at a Catholic high school) and she was kind of disturbed that so many of her kids kept saying that the Haitians are acting like animals. So last night she made a powerpoint presentation full of pictures of the people of Haiti to show her classes . . . once you see the faces of these people, and recognize them _as people_ . . . it definitely takes on a different perspective.


Why, we are animals are we not?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember seeing an old twilight zone episode, where the beloved town doctor built an air raid shelter in his basement at the height of the cold war. His friends and neighbors knew about it, and thought he was nuts. Suddenly, there was word of an impending attack. His friends and neighbors all showed up wanting to be let in. He locked the door, since he only had provisions for his immediate family. The neighbors turned into crazed animals trying to get in, and once the attack turned out to be a false alarm, nothing was the same for anybody involved.

I can't feed all my family, let alone friends and neighbors...if they want to come to the party, they're gonna need to bring along something to help themselves. People who are in survival mode will do anything...and I do mean ANYTHING to survive. If they have no moral compass, it just makes it that much easier to resort to violence against another.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Sometimes the effort I put into my preps doesn't seem worth it when I know there are millions of other people out there who could kill me and take my preps or even go as far as cannibalize. The desperation will be so prevalent that I worry that even going into the middle of the woods far away from civilization won't save me. :dunno:

I worry but I do know that the efforts will be better than being one of those hordes. I'd rather keep the human part of me as much as possible. That's what drives me the most during these crazy days.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to remind people that in places such as Ethiopia, there have been multiple famines where many people have lost thier lives to malnutrition. These amazing people manage to maintain their humanity and their cohesive family and community releationships as what pulls them through. There is no decent into savagery. Savagery is a choice.

To maintain our humanity, we have to believe that we can and expect it of ourselves and others.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

when is a choice NOT a choice?... when you get SHOT for doing *anything* considered anti-govt

A New Yorker cartoon of the Cold War era portrayed two tribal chiefs sitting in a hut, one saying to the other: "We tell the Americans we are going Communist and they send technicians and fortunes in aid to stop it. Then, we tell the Soviets that we are becoming a bourgeois democracy, and the Russians send more aid and technicians. Then, we tell the French and the British, we want them to run things, so they do the same. We get them all here and then we eat them." There were no cannibals in Ethiopia, but they managed to dupe everyone into sending aid. The World Bank forked over a ton of money to build roads to replace the ones the Italians had built during WW2 and which had not been maintained so had gone to ruin, never let it be said that the money was wasted... the Ethiopians promptly created a Highway Department and build a gigantic office building to house the highly paid bureaucrats, who arrived daily in their Mercedes Benzes.

*Not a single road has ever been constructed by that department.*


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I'm surprised by the mention of Ethiopia and the 1980's famine being considered in anything but horrendous terms.

*It was an engineered famine, as deliberate as they can be from one initiated by war and natural effects.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984–1985_famine_in_Ethiopia

The people didn't calmly take it, they kept fighting. It took many years but they eventually kicked government butt!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eritrean_War_of_Independence

I wrote a bit about this for a college newspaper, when the bad stuff in '84 and '85 occurred, we'd get the info right off the wire service, format it for print, give it our own headers. It was evident that this was deliberate. Eritrea was not yet an independent nation and the Ethiopian military wanted them to starve because they were in rebellion.

The well meaning, but naive people who supported 'We are the World' provided support to a brutal regime, others provided charity directly to the rebels.

Ethiopia EXPORTED FOOD during the famine (much of it still in bags showing origin of donation) and the AID efforts were a joke that filled the coffers of the despots who _sold_ those high protein biscuits and T shirts. The Ethiopians bought tens of millions of dollars in Soviet weapons in addition to those they received from the Warsaw Pact. If I remember correctly about a hundred million dollars worth of alcohol alone was imported during that period for official celebrations. (Probably Reuters, API, or UP and/or other services.)

Big surprise, well meaning entertainers get together and raise money for a cause, then hand the money and goods over to the people who worsened the famine in the first place because it was in their best interest...similar to what happened in the Sudan, Haiti, etc.

Amazing how views might change. This was a horrendous famine and it resulted in terrific violence as it was already about rebellion and suppression.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Most famine's are engineered. And I am speeking about the people not the govenment or that relatively small number of others who manipulated the situation to their own benefit. Every people has a certain percentage of the population who are self-interested to the exclusion of other considerations. And this proportion of morally unboundried people varies from group to group.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> Some researcher's say that when the human body reaches a point in starvation, the brain switches things off and we go primal and all bets are off. We won't even know it. If this is the case, there will be a crap load of zombies around, the real ones. A lota folks make light of the zombie thang but millions of starving people would be a bad day. You can bet things will get bad if the food runs out all moral issues are mute when this explodes.


Thats why we prepare, if we can defend ourself froms these people for 3 to six months then the hard part is over. Everyone will have died of starvation by then. Except for those smart enough to prepare, find food, or those that are now even more dangerous.


----------

